# ECMO Daily Management



## Tvuong (Mar 2, 2015)

I have a Cardiologist who would like to know what the guidelines are for billing CPT 33949 for ECMO daily management. Reading the description and information in the CPT book, it does not state whether or not physicians of different specialties can bill for the service on the same day.


----------



## j.monday7814 (Mar 4, 2015)

I believe ECMO can only be managed by one physician per DOS. Our cardiothoracic surgeons bill for this occasionally but we've never run into issues when another physician has tried to bill for it as well. I think this is typically managed by internists or intensivists since they cover the hospital more than our cardiologists or surgeons but I don't see any reason why a cardiologist can't bill it instead.


----------



## dish1971 (Feb 25, 2021)

is ECMO management a strictly professional service or can a facility charge for this in addition to critical care room charges?


----------

